# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کسی هست دانشجو معماری باشه؟؟؟

## Maximus

سلام 
کسی هست دانشجو یا فارغ تحصیل رشته معماری باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟
چندتا سوال دارم

----------


## helix

بپرس ....یکی میاد جواب میده دیگه :Yahoo (3): 
من تا حدودی در مورد این رشته اطلاع دارم...واگرنه برات میپرسم

----------


## khaan

خب شما سوالاتت رو مطرح کن بچه ها پاسخ میدن.
شاید کسی اصلا معماری نباشه ولی پاسخ شما رو بدونه

----------

